# Shell Skript mit Java starten



## desaster0505 (9. März 2007)

Hallo 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit Shell-Skripte auf einem Linux-Rechner mit einem Java-Programm auszuführen  ?


Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

sollte unter Linux analog zum starten eines Batchfiles in Windows gehen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/262592-batch-file-ausfuehren.html
dann eben mit /bin/sh bzw. /bin/bash statt cmd

Gruß Tom


----------



## desaster0505 (9. März 2007)

Ok, danke ich werds mal demnächst probieren !

Danke


----------

